# ¿Se pueden conectar 2 parlantes de 6 ohm y 2 de 8 ohm juntos?



## Sebametal23 (Ago 29, 2012)

Tengo un equipo de audio philips modelo fw-c85/21 de 220-240v    50-60hz  190w con coneccion para dos parlantes, quisiera saber si puedo conectar 4 parlantes, 2 de 6 ohm y 2de 8 ohm juntos.NO SE COMO HACERLO Y NECESITO RESPUESTAS SIMPLES YA QUE NO TENGO GRANDES CONOCIMIENTOS.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2012)

Vas a tener que poner uno de 6 y uno de 8 en serie...luego otro de 6 y otro de 8 en serie..y esos 2 grupos en paralelo...si es 1 sola salida...

Sino...uno de 6 y uno de 8 en paralelo para 1 salida, y otro 6 y otro de 8 en paralelo a la otra salida restante


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 29, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Vas a tener que poner uno de 6 y uno de 8 en serie...luego otro de 6 y otro de 8 en serie..y esos 2 grupos en paralelo...si es 1 sola salida...
> 
> Sino...uno de 6 y uno de 8 en paralelo para 1 salida, y otro 6 y otro de 8 en paralelo a la otra salida restante



Draco la 1ra. opcion que propones es logica, ya que la impedancia total sera de 7Ω.
Pero en la 2da. opcion la impedancia caera notablemente, pudiendo ocasionar problemas!.



Sebametal23 dijo:


> Tengo un equipo de audio philips modelo fw-c85/21 de 220-240v    50-60hz  190w con coneccion para dos parlantes, quisiera saber si puedo conectar 4 parlantes, 2 de 6 ohm y 2de 8 ohm juntos.NO SE COMO HACERLO Y NECESITO RESPUESTAS SIMPLES YA QUE NO TENGO GRANDES CONOCIMIENTOS.


Amigo, seria muy util si nos facilitas conocer, la impedancia de salida de altavoces que posee tu equipo, el dato puedes hallarlo en la parte posterior.


----------



## Sebametal23 (Ago 29, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Draco la 1ra. opcion que propones es logica, ya que la impedancia total sera de 7Ω.
> Pero en la 2da. opcion la impedancia caera notablemente, pudiendo ocasionar problemas!.
> 
> 
> Amigo, seria muy util si nos facilitas conocer, la impedancia de salida de altavoces que posee tu equipo, el dato puedes hallarlo en la parte posterior.




La impedancia es de 6Ω.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 29, 2012)

Sebametal23 dijo:


> La impedancia es de 6Ω.



Bien, lo que debes cuidar es, que la impedancia no sea menor que la que tolera tu equipo.
En resumen NO puedes conectar directamente un altavoz de 6Ω y un altavoz de 8Ω en paralelo directamente en una salida del equipo. 
Lo que se hace en esos casos, es recurrir a transformadores adaptadores de impedancia.


----------



## Sebametal23 (Ago 29, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bien, lo que debes cuidar es, que la impedancia no sea menor que la que tolera tu equipo.
> En resumen NO puedes conectar directamente un altavoz de 6Ω y un altavoz de 8Ω en paralelo directamente en una salida del equipo.
> Lo que se hace en esos casos, es recurrir a transformadores adaptadores de impedancia.



De verdad muchas gracis mi estimado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2012)

En realidad las salidas de potencia tienen un rango de impedancias que toleran...obviamente no te conviene bajar demasiado la misma para no llegar al cortocircuito...

pero colocar uno de 6 y uno de 8 en paralelo, te va a andar bien...sin tanta exageración...no es lo mejor pero sirve.


Si la salida debe ser de 6ohms y le metes desde 3,5 a 8 no pasa nada... a menores impedancias mayor potencia, más distorsión.


----------



## GuillermoTA (Jun 9, 2018)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> En realidad las salidas de potencia tienen un rango de impedancias que toleran...obviamente no te conviene bajar demasiado la misma para no llegar al cortocircuito...
> 
> pero colocar uno de 6 y uno de 8 en paralelo, te va a andar bien...sin tanta exageración...no es lo mejor pero sirve.
> 
> ...




Hola !! Estaba averigüando en la net sobre éste tema, y desemboqué acá, tengo un Home Sony, con salida en el buffer de 6 Ohms, y tengo 2 bafles con  parlantes de 10" y de de 8 Ohms c/u, le puedo conectar uno o los 2 en paralelo al buffer sin dañar el equipo?? ya probé con uno solo, y los graves se reproducen espectacular ( como me gusta a mi), pero quiero asegurarme de que no pase nada al usarlo largo tiempo funcionando. 
P.D. Perdón por preguntar sin presentarme, lo haré después.


----------



## elucches (Jun 9, 2018)

Si el buffer puede manejar una carga de 6 ohms, puede una de 8 ohms sin problemas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2018)

GuillermoTA dijo:


> le puedo conectar uno o los 2 en paralelo al buffer sin dañar el equipo??


 
Uno si , los dos en paralelo no , te vas a 4 Ohms y podría quemarse la salida.


----------



## GuillermoTA (Jun 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Uno si , los dos en paralelo no , te vas a 4 Ohms y podría quemarse la salida.



Gracias !! Pero a ver, no quiero hacer macanas, partamos de la base que el buffer original es de 6 ohms, ese obvio queda sí o si conectado, a cuanto se me vá la impedancia si le conecto en paralelo uno sólo de 8 ohms? y porque si le conecto los 2 de 8 ohms en paralelo me queda con una impedancia de 4 ohms? (siempre dejando el buffer de 6 ohms original)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2018)

GuillermoTA dijo:


> Gracias !! Pero a ver, no quiero hacer macanas, partamos de la base que el _*buffer original es de 6 ohms, ese obvio queda sí o si conectado, a cuanto se me vá la impedancia si le conecto en paralelo uno sólo de 8 ohms?*_ y porque si le conecto los 2 de 8 ohms en paralelo me queda con una impedancia de 4 ohms? (siempre dejando el buffer de 6 ohms original)


No comprendo
¿ A que llamas buffer ?


----------



## GuillermoTA (Jun 9, 2018)

perdón !!! Subwoofer quise decir


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2018)

Si tienes *un* subwoofer de *6 Ohms* y conectas en paralelo* un* parlante de *8 Ohms* la impedancia te queda en *3,4 Ohms*
= Amplificador quemado
Yo te diría que veas de armarte un amplificador independiente para sub-graves con su correspondiente crossover y allí conectes el subwoofer,
Luego a cada canal de la cadena original tus parlantes de 8 Ohms


----------



## GuillermoTA (Jun 9, 2018)

Perfecto !! y por último,  como se saca ese cálculo de los ohms ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2018)

¡ Ese es el examen de ingreso al Foro !  ¿ Cómo lo aprobaste ?


----------



## GuillermoTA (Jun 10, 2018)

Ya lo re aprendí, jajajaja, en realidad refresqué la memoria, obvio lo vi en la secundaria, pero ya pasaron 35 años de eso, ja, para colmo estoy en un rubro totalmente ajeno a la electrónica, en fin !. Lo que si, sin descalificar al genio de Fogonazo que seguramente lo es,  a mi me dá 3,5 Ohms, jaja. Un abrazo a todos, y gracias por las respuestas y buena onda. Saludos !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2018)

3,4285714 Ohms


----------

